# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشكل در database diagram

## Monir.uk.msz

با سلام  من يك database طراحي كردم الان تو يه سيستم ديگه attach كردم موقعي كه مي خواهم database diagram آن را رسم كنم چنين پيغامي مي دهد . 
TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
Database diagram support objects cannot be installed because this database does not have a valid owner.  To continue, first use the Files page of the Database Properties dialog box or the ALTER AUTHORIZATION statement to set the database owner to a valid login, then add the database diagram support objects.

در صورتي كه  مي توان database diagram  بقيه را رسم كرد.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
خود خطا بهتون گفته چیکار کنید. الان Owner دیتابیس شما چی هست؟
روی دیتابیس راست کلیک کرده و Properties رو بزنیدو از قسمت Files یک Owner مناسب رو انتخاب کنید. میتوانید مثلا user Sa یا Administrator رو انتخاب کنید.

----------

